# "Jack Reacher"



## Curt James (Dec 21, 2012)

"Jack Reacher" is a film based on the character of the same name by author Lee Child. Why isn't this in Gregzs' movie thread?

Vladimir Sizov, that's why.

*Jack Reacher (2012) - Cast & Crew - IMDb*

Sizov stars, appropriately, as Vlad in this Action-Thriller.

Pics, YouTube trailers, and more to follow!


----------



## bdeljoose (Dec 22, 2012)

I don't like Tom Cruise but this movie looks pretty good so far. I'm looking forward to Pain & Gain with Wahlberg and The Rock.


----------



## gamma (Dec 22, 2012)

havent seen it yet might take the lady to see it on christmas eve


----------



## Curt James (Dec 23, 2012)

bdeljoose said:


> I don't like Tom Cruise but this movie looks pretty good so far. I'm *looking forward to Pain & Gain with Wahlberg and The Rock.*



Pain and Gain (2013) - Official Trailer (HD): The Rock, Mark Wahlberg and Rebel Wilson - YouTube



gamma said:


> havent seen it yet *might take the lady to see it on christmas eve*



She likes action flicks  or Tom Cruise? 

j/k!

Cruise was good as Reacher. He just didn't come NEAR the character's often mentioned physical stature (6'5" and 250 lbs. of muscle). There was -- if you read the Reacher novels -- a very clever take on the Reacher trademark head-butt!

Looking forward to Cruise in "Oblivion".

Oblivion - Trailer - YouTube


----------



## Curt James (Dec 23, 2012)

Curt James said:


> (snip) *Jack Reacher (2012) - Cast & Crew - IMDb*
> 
> Sizov stars, appropriately, as Vlad in this Action-Thriller.
> 
> Pics, *YouTube* trailers, and more to follow!



*Sizov:*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XE1z0VOVVOw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxUU4uR-V2g

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nbV4_vGY60w

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-KHEpSaf90

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3TZEPIZIGI

*Reacher:*

Jack Reacher - Official Trailer #2 (HD) - YouTube

Jack Reacher - Official Trailer (HD) - YouTube

Jack Reacher - "Five Against One" Clip - YouTube


----------



## Curt James (Dec 23, 2012)

"Jack Reacher" has action, shoot 'em ups, a street fight, car chases, all wrapped around a great cast. I'm notoriously easy to please when it comes to movies, so if you hate this flick don't blame me! lol


----------



## Curt James (Dec 23, 2012)

Cruising at High Speed in 'Jack Reacher' - YouTube


----------



## Curt James (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## charley (Dec 26, 2012)

bdeljoose said:


> I don't like Tom Cruise but this movie looks pretty good so far. I'm looking forward to Pain & Gain with Wahlberg and The Rock.



.........Me some to....I can't stand TOM CRUISE.....or Kevin Costner....


----------

